
Google’s browser bug battle - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/72239/google-s-browser-bug-battle
======
ErrantX
A lot of these ITWorld posts are just link bait... (they all come from one
user too). Grr.

Anyway - I submitted the original source of this to save a few clicks :)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=719496>

